# Euro headlight switch - What functions do you gain?



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok. I'm just wondering what the benefit of the Euro Switch is and what benefits you gain from installing it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Me too, other than having your fogs on without your headlights (I think).

Also, I cannot find the link that someone posted for the place in China, for the switch. Much cheaper than any others and the quality looked great.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Functions you gain are Parking lights, fog lights and rear fogs.

Here is where I bought mine:

LINK $39.99 free shipping


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Functions you gain are Parking lights, fog lights and rear fogs.
> 
> Here is where I bought mine:
> 
> LINK $39.99 free shipping


Query:

Is it an actual OEM part or a reproduction/knockoff?


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JHolmes said:


> Query:
> 
> Is it an actual OEM part or a reproduction/knockoff?
> 
> ...


To me it looked and felt exactly same as the OEM switch I pulled out. Had VW sticker on it(I know stickers can be printed off) and in every way identical. Quality was very good.


----------



## CCRay (Sep 23, 2010)

*Does this switch Shut off the DRL's?*

That feature would well worth the hassle of buying and installing a new switch!


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

By parking lights, you mean it gives you the ability to turn the headlights off completely while the vehicle is running?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jbcc said:


> By parking lights, you mean it gives you the ability to turn the headlights off completely while the vehicle is running?


Headlights off, parking lights on. At least that is what it does for me as I have DRL's off.


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

anyone have an idea of how the parking light function will operate if the DRL's are still active? I can't find anyone in my area with vagcom to disable. i hate the DRL's.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

whiteevo said:


> anyone have an idea of how the parking light function will operate if the DRL's are still active? I can't find anyone in my area with vagcom to disable. i hate the DRL's.


Will be messing with my fog light install later this evening. Will re-enable my DRL's and see what happens.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

rear fogs? can someone explain... do you mean the reverse lights or is this something that you added to your car? thanks


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Jhawkcclux said:


> rear fogs? can someone explain... do you mean the reverse lights or is this something that you added to your car? thanks


It's in the FAQ's - LINK

I only enabled the left one. 

Can also enable the rear fog lights to be used as brake lights in addition to the regular brake lights on the outer lights. I enabled this also. :thumbup:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Is that what MB has on their cars?? I always see Benz's with 1 really bright tail light and I always think to myself "My God, they have so electrical issues with their cars" If its the rear fog light, that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Beastmobile said:


> Is that what MB has on their cars?? I always see Benz's with 1 really bright tail light and I always think to myself "My God, they have so electrical issues with their cars" If its the rear fog light, that makes a lot more sense.


I've seen an Audi with them a few months ago. Don't know if they are enabled by default though, probably are in Europe. They are a good idea in bad weather.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

Beastmobile said:


> Is that what MB has on their cars?? I always see Benz's with 1 really bright tail light and I always think to myself "My God, they have so electrical issues with their cars" If its the rear fog light, that makes a lot more sense.


Yes, MB's and Audi's have them. Most European cars have them and they're supposed to be on in heavy fog. The people that you see are dumb and dont realize how they function so they just yank on the switch completely to turn on the headlights while also engaging the rear fog lights. Its once for foglights and twice to engage the rear foglights. Its not an electrical problem at all.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

B6 Panzer said:


> Yes, MB's and Audi's have them. Most European cars have them and they're supposed to be on in heavy fog. The people that you see are dumb and dont realize how they function so they just yank on the switch completely to turn on the headlights while also engaging the rear fog lights. Its once for foglights and twice to engage the rear foglights. Its not an electrical problem at all.


Thanks! I knew I was missing something. I didn't think they had electrical gremlins for I don't know how many years. Can't believe I never thought of the rear fogs.


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Will be messing with my fog light install later this evening. Will re-enable my DRL's and see what happens.


thanks man!


----------



## JYGTI (Oct 27, 2009)

*installation*

how difficult is the actual installation?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

whiteevo said:


> thanks man!


Re-enabling the DRL's just kept the head lights on no matter what setting the headlight switch was in. Will need VCDS to disable DRL's.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JYGTI said:


> how difficult is the actual installation?


Install is actually very easy. Put headlight switch to the off position. Push in and twist the knob so it stays pushed in, this unlocks tabs on the switch that will let you pull the switch straight out.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is relatively easy (assuming the trigger wire is optional). I 'll be ordering the switch soon.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

de_bklyn said:


> Thanks for the instructions..


It is pretty easy.

I created this PDF as part of my Fog Light retrofit. Once I have that complete I will post up that whole install with pics etc.

LINK


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jbcc said:


> Ok. I'm just wondering what the benefit of the Euro Switch is and what benefits you gain from installing it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


1) Rear fog (if wired and coded)
2) middle city light position (and running fogs without low beams)... however, you need to disable the DRLs (or enable Scandinavian DRL) in order to use the middle position. However, rear fog does work in the middle position


----------



## blknyellow (May 6, 2008)

is there any way of turning the parking lights on without disabling the DRLs?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

blknyellow said:


> is there any way of turning the parking lights on without disabling the DRLs?


 Nope


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> 1) Rear fog (if wired and coded)
> 2) middle city light position (and running fogs without low beams)... however, you need to disable the DRLs (or enable Scandinavian DRL) in order to use the middle position. However, rear fog does work in the middle position


 
Is there a how-to somewhere on how that wiring works? I'm fairly sure the coding is likely the same. Is it the same as the ECU rewiring required on MKV GTI's? 

I did it to my GTI, it was a pain to get in there, but it was otherwise straightforward.


----------



## DiwaniW (Apr 7, 2012)

*Drl*

I have a 2010 CC... How do u disable the drl? I hate these things


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

DiwaniW said:


> I have a 2010 CC... How do u disable the drl? I hate these things


 Need Vag-Com to disable.


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

*What functions w/ Euro switch on the 2013 CC w/ LED DLR's?*

Now that the headlamps are a different set of lights from the DLR.
How will the switch work on the 2013's?

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## 13 cc'er (Jan 29, 2013)

This thread seems to have gotten old, but I would like to know if and how this will work with the 2013 as well. Any help?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

13 cc'er said:


> This thread seems to have gotten old, but I would like to know if and how this will work with the 2013 as well. Any help?


Wiring is different... The chineese switch won't work. You need a genuine one.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

As a side note : I installed a "Made in Mexico" Euro switch in my 2010 CC, and a few months later I noticed that my fog lights would sometimes turn off for a few seconds, and sometimes my headlights and marker (park) lights would come on by themselves (with the headlight switch in the OFF position).

I swapped back in my "Made in Spain" original switch, and my problems went away. I would only buy a Euro switch that is made in Spain, forget about Mexico & Chinese versions.


----------



## 13 cc'er (Jan 29, 2013)

Good to know, I will keep an eye on the country of origin. As far as functionality, will the switch allow me to run the fog lamps from the Auto position? I look forward to playing with the other settings but this is my primary goal.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

13 cc'er said:


> Good to know, I will keep an eye on the country of origin. As far as functionality, will the switch allow me to run the fog lamps from the Auto position? I look forward to playing with the other settings but this is my primary goal.


No. You still have to manually engage the fog lights even with the Euro-Switch. Auto still just turns on the HID headlights.


----------



## Geo CC (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd like to have those beautiful '13 tail lamps illuminated with just my DRL LED's at dusk


----------



## 13 cc'er (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm, bummer. So can anyone tell me the light combinations the euro switch make available or point me to something that shows them?


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

It adds 50% led power and 50% led with fogs.


----------



## 13 cc'er (Jan 29, 2013)

Perfect, glad to see it on a '13. Did you have to Vag for it at all and where did you get yours?

I apologize if any of this is repeat from earlier in the post or another post. I am new to VW and VWvortex.


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)

No VAG work necessary. Just remove old unit and connect new one. I bought it from ECS tuning. A little higher price, but wanted to make sure it would work. Didn't trust some of Cheepo e-bay units.


----------



## J.K. (Feb 28, 2013)

*Parking lights not working properly after installing euro switch*

Installed euro switch and trigger wire to enable rear fog lights. So far so good.
But parking lights won't work as they are suppose to:

- ignition on, switch in 0-position : all lights are off
- ignition on, switch in parking lights -position : all lights are off 
- ignition on, switch in running lights-position : running lights and parking lights are on
- ignition off, switch in parking lights position: all lights are off
- ignition off, switch in running lights-position : only parking lights are on 

Any ideas? Is some coding needed in vag.com or is switch just bad?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

J.K. said:


> Installed euro switch and trigger wire to enable rear fog lights. So far so good.
> But parking lights won't work as they are suppose to:
> 
> - ignition on, switch in 0-position : all lights are off
> ...


I believe you have to disable your DRL's with vagcom in order for you parking lights to work properly. 
Go to module 09-central and disable them (don't remember what bit but you will find it )
Then you will get this


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

OEMplusCC said:


> I believe you have to disable your DRL's with vagcom in order for you parking lights to work properly.
> Go to module 09-central and disable them (don't remember what bit but you will find it )


This. Byte 0 Bit 4 - Uncheck


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

Okay I have a 2010 CC LUX with the stock projector headlights. If I buy a Euro Switch will this give me the capability to run my stock DRL's with Fog Lights at the same time without any special wiring or VAG COM? 

I would just like to plug and play if possible.

Thanks,


----------



## kuharious (Feb 19, 2006)

Does the 2013's have rear fogs? If so, do they need a separate wire to work?


----------



## nrector15 (May 30, 2014)

Okay I have a 2010 CC LUX with the stock projector headlights. If I buy a Euro Switch will this give me the capability to run my stock DRL's with Fog Lights at the same time without any special wiring or VAG COM? 

I would just like to plug and play if possible.

Thanks,


----------



## autobahn1988 (Jun 7, 2014)

*DRL - Vagcom assistance needed in PA*

Anybody in Bucks or Montgomery County PA that can assist me in turning off my DRL's. I have a 2009. They just make the car look to old school. I am purchasing a Euro switch this week from ECS Tuning this week.


Thanks


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

Digging up an older thread.

I am planning on getting this Euro switch http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=43_45&product_id=57

It has an option for a trigger wire that I quote from the site, says "Option: A trigger wire (60cm) that needs to be wired into the CECM that allows you to run your parking lights independently once you deactivate the Daytime Running Lights by changing the code using VAG-COM.

Anyone knows what this means and how it's done?


----------

